# metoerites



## usaman65 (Dec 30, 2007)

how much per ounce are meterites worth? i have one i just found with the detector.......... about 4 ounces


----------



## Lou (Dec 30, 2007)

Meteorites can be worth a good bit, depending on what type they are. If you found it with a metal detector, it's probably nickel-iron. Probably a couple hundred bucks I'd guestimate. To the right person that is.


----------

